# 10 LB Schnur in mm?



## Astarod (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo
Kann mir einer Sagen,wie dick eine 10 Lb Schnur ist?
Oder wie man sowas in Kg umrechnet?
Ich frage,wegen der Power Pro 10 Lb.

Gruß
Asta


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

die dürfte real so um die 0,2 dick sein.
10 lbs = 4,55 kg.

antonio


----------



## ede123 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

Die 10 LB power pro müsste der 0,15 power pro in deutschland entsprechen !

gruß ede


----------



## Blechinfettseb (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



ede123 schrieb:


> Die 10 LB power pro müsste der 0,15 power pro in deutschland entsprechen !
> 
> gruß ede



Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe is die 10 LB Power Pro die 0,10 in Deutschland!


----------



## ede123 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

ich bin mir nicht zu 100 % sicher aber ich glaube die 0,15 in deutschland wir mit 9kg linearer tragkraft angegeben

die amis geben mit ihren 10 lb die nassknotentragkraft an, also 5 kg , das müsste dem der 0,15 er entsprechen aber wie gesagt ich bin mir nicht sicher!;+


----------



## Chiforce (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

Die "10 lb Power Pro Super 8 Slick" trägt gut 10 - 12 kg, also ist in etwa 0,23 bis 0,25 mm dick (geschätzt, bzw. spaltprobe mikrometer) fällt z.b. etwas dicker aus als die 0,17mm Spiderwire (code red) wobei die auch eher 0,20mm hat.

MfG

(Die "10 lb Power Pro Super 8 Slick" ist aber auch eine 8-fach Flechtung gegenüber der "normalen Power Pro" die 4-fach geflochten ist)


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

100% Sicher - da ich ne US Spule hier liegen haben:

10Lbs PowerPro --> 0,15mm

@ Chiforce

Verlass dich nicht auf die deutschen Angaben und schau lieber auf der HP von PowerPro USA oder Canada. In Deutschland schummeln die leider wie sau.

Zudem ist die SuperSlick beschichtet....


----------



## Blechinfettseb (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> 100% Sicher - da ich ne US Spule hier liegen haben:
> 
> 10Lbs PowerPro --> 0,15mm
> 
> ...




Gibt es eigentlich in den USA mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei Power Pro Stärken? Da bei und die 0,10 die dünnste ist und auf der US Seite die 10Lbs als dünnste angegeben ist?


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

Hmmm hab die Liste nicht im kopf....aber wir in D haben als dünnste die 0,10mm was der 5Lbs entspricht.... 0,13mm ist dann die 8Lbs


----------



## Astarod (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

Boa jeder sagt was anderes,ich hab mir nu 275 Meter für 20 Euro gekauft.Mal sehen wie stark sie ist;-)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

20lbs = 23er
15lbs = 19er
10 lbs= 15er
8lbs = 13er
Beziehend aud die amerikanischen lbs Angaben, da dort die Nassknotenfestigkeit angegeben wird. Bei uns die lineare Tragkragkraft.


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm hab die Liste nicht im kopf....aber wir in D haben als dünnste die 0,10mm was der 5Lbs entspricht.... 0,13mm ist dann die 8Lbs



Stimmt nicht. Auch bei uns gibts 0,06er und die 0,08er, zum Beispiel hier: http://www.gerlinger.de/Geflochtene...o_gelb_275m_0_08mm_Grundpreis_0_141_1_m/64141
und hier: http://www.germantackle.de/power-pro-schnur-geflochten


----------



## Chiforce (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> 100% Sicher - da ich ne US Spule hier liegen haben:
> 
> 10Lbs PowerPro --> 0,15mm
> 
> ...



Selbstgemessen! (wie erwähnt die S8S ist "dicker" in der 10lb als die "normale" 10lb!)
Welche Beschichtung??? da ist keine... nur die typische Farbbehandlung.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

Na es geht ja hier vermutlich nicht um realen Größen, sondern lediglich um das deutsche Äquivalent zur amerikanischen lb Angabe. Und ja, die Slick8 ist dicker.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

@ Vermesser

Danke für die Info... hatte die ganz dünnen Durchmesser (<0,10mm) hier in D bisher nirgends gefunden. Dass die in den USA haben wusste ich bereits.

@ Chiforce

Keine Bange - war nicht böse gemeint. Ich traue nur den Angaben von Schnüren in D nicht mehr. Ich schaue eig nur noch auf die Lbs Werte...

bzgl der Beschichtung hast du recht... dachte die wäre Teflon versiegelt...


----------



## vermesser (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

Wenn Du sowas dünnes suchst, guck Dir mal die Ron Thompson Dyna Cable an: http://www.ebay.de/itm/300m-5-5lb-O...tsLeisure_Fishing_Line_JN&hash=item5d39980cbc

Geile Schnur und preiswert aus UK!


----------



## paulmeyers (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

10 LB bezeichnet die Nassknotenfestigkeit, also ca 5 KG am Knoten. Wenn der Hersteller nicht schummelt ...


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

@ Meyers

Den Lbs Angaben kannste mehr trauen als unseren deutschen Angaben


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> 10 LB bezeichnet die Nassknotenfestigkeit, also ca 5 KG am Knoten. Wenn der Hersteller nicht schummelt ...



geschummelt wird nur hier bei uns in übersee sieht das anders aus, da ist auch drin was drauf steht.
wobei das wort geschummelt bei manchen hier sehr stark untertrieben ist.

antonio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*

Das Schummeln ist das Problem. Die wollen sich ja Vorteile im Vergleich verschaffen.

Zu einer Schnur müßte man noch mehr Angaben haben, aber ein Teil wird eben verschwiegen, man kann rätseln, aber das Anglerboard hilft hier mit dem zusammengetragenen Informationen und Erfahrungen mehr.

Wenigstens 5 Werte sind relevant: (Abrieb, Beständigkeit, Wurfverhalten usw. mal außen vor)

-> aufgedruckte US-Angabe Tragkraft (in lbs)
-> aufgedruckte Angabe Tragkraft (in kg)
-> aufgedruckte Angabe Durchmesser (in mm)
-> gemessener Durchmesser (in mm)
-> gemessene Tragkraft (in kg)

Die hat man leider nicht alle, und beim Messen muss man wissen wie und was, welcher Knoten, welche Zuggeschwindigkeit (Rucken?) usw.

meist untertrieben: aufgedruckte US-Angabe Tragkraft (in lbs)
meist *über*trieben: aufgedruckte Angabe Tragkraft (in kg)
meist untertrieben: aufgedruckte Angabe Durchmesser (in mm)

d.h. die Schnüre sind meist dicker als angegeben, tragen in DE weniger als die kg suggerieren, aber in US tragen sie mehr, da die Schnurklassenrekorde mit möglichst schwachen Schnüren dort wichtig sind.

Perfekte Verwirrstrategie! :m


----------



## Breamhunter (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



Astarod schrieb:


> ich hab mir nu 275 Meter für 20 Euro gekauft



Wo ? Haste mal nen Link ?


----------



## Chiforce (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Chiforce
> 
> Keine Bange - war nicht böse gemeint. Ich traue nur den Angaben von Schnüren in D nicht mehr. Ich schaue eig nur noch auf die Lbs Werte...
> 
> bzgl der Beschichtung hast du recht... dachte die wäre Teflon versiegelt...



Hab ich auch nicht "böse" aufgefasst, die 0,23mm und 10kg hab ich selbst ermittelt, da ich auch nie auf die Herstellerangaben vertraue, "bestes" Beispiel ist die schlechteste Schnur meiner Angelkarriere, die 0,10mm Whiplash, die eine 0,30mm ist :r...

Die PowerProS8S's die ich habe, habe ich auch alle aus den USA (10lb, 15lb, 20lb, 40lb) und jeweils auf der 1500yard Spule #6

Dem Zeug vertraue ich, Nummer 2 in meiner Vertrauensliste ist die Spiderwire (0,10mm; 0,14mm; 0,17mm im Einsatz)

#h


----------



## Astarod (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: 10 LB Schnur in mm?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wo ? Haste mal nen Link ?


 
Hab ich inner Bucht ersteigert


----------

